# Brookville Lake Tailwaters



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

looking forward to the opening of the trout season this Saturday. Not really the opener I guess just the first day you can keep the released trout. Fished some today water was high and only saw one other person. No luck but really my first time fly fishing this river.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Never herd of this place.


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

kayaker189 said:


> Never herd of this place.


It is a very popular tailwater they stock trout and they are some holdovers. You cannot keep the browns unless over 18" and then just one. I just got back and did not do very well.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

On my list of places to fish at some point to see how it compares to the Mad.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this in Indiana? If so, I've fished it a few times when I used to go to Indy for work regularly. It was great in the spring, but it's heavily pressured with bait fisherman and meat hunters, and was pretty tough fishing late in the summer.


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

This in Indiana outflow from Brookville Lake. I have been there three times with no luck. I know there are lots of trout just need to find the right fly, place or approach. I will continue going until I finally catch them.


----------

